# Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?



## Vickal89 (29. August 2010)

*Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

hallo

ich frage mich ob man die Drehrichtung von Lüftern (speziell Enermax  Apollish Vegas) umkehren kann? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Ich habe einen 140er Apollish als Top-Lüfter, der zurzeit der Optik wegen reinblasend eingesetzt wird (Oberseite nach oben). 
Sinnvoller wäre natürlich rausblasend, aber dann müsste ich ihn verkehrt herum montieren, was optisch sehr bescheiden ausschaut.

kennt sich da jemand aus? wäre dankbar für antworten 

danke und gruß


----------



## Nemesis Design (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

nope funktioniert definitiv nicht 

gruß


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> nope funktioniert definitiv nicht



Warum soll das nicht gehen, ist doch ein Gleichspannungsmotor ? Masse und Spannungsleitung (rot / schwarz) im Stecker tauschen und dann läuft er andersrum. Ist zwar nicht mehr die normale axiale Beanspruchung, aber abheben wird er deshalb nicht gleich. Wirkt sich jedoch evtl. negativ auf die Haltbarkeit des Lagers aus.


----------



## maGic (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

naja......Lüfter hat keine Gleichstrommotor sondern Schrittmotor.

Umpolen kannst du da vergessen, außer Spulen-Anschlüsse tauschen. Da muß man viel zerlegen und bei meisten Lüffi funzt solcher Methode nicht.

Fazit: Vergisst ihm


----------



## Nils_ (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Des geht net, dreh den küfter einfach oder kauf dir n neuen die sind ja net so teuer.
Mir wäre wichtiger das mein PC kühl ist als das die Optik stimmt!


----------



## Kaktus (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

@mattinator
maGic hat recht, das sind keine Gleichstrommotoren, sondern die aktuellen sind auf PW, also Pulstechnologie ausgelegt. Das kann man vergessen.


----------



## GaAm3r (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Ich hatte das thema in der 8 Klasse in Physik . Du musst dir vorstellen wie so ein lüfter überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## Kaktus (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Es kommt noch etwas dazu. Drehen die Lüfterblätter in die andre Richtung, wird da kaum bis gar keine Luft mehr geschaufelt. Dafür sind die Lüfterblätter gänzlich ungeeignet.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Dreh ihn doch einfach um und gut is


----------



## Kaktus (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

@Fossi777
Hast du gelesen was er schreibt? Hast du überhaupt verstanden was er will? Ich glaube beides nicht, oder?


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Dann kleb ich auf die Rückseite n Aufkleber drauf oder sonst was ....
Und ja ich hab verstanden dass es ihm um die Optik geht ...

Mal davon abgesehen dass wenn der einfach nur andersrum dreht die Lüfterblätter verkehrt angeordnet sind 
und dann sicher keinen richtigen Luftstrom mehr erzeugen ...


----------



## Kaktus (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Nein, du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. ICh vermute mal, du verstehst noch nicht mal warum er ihn nicht einfach drehen kann... eben wegen der Optik. Aber dazu müsste man noch wissen was den Lüfter so besonders macht.... und das weißt du offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Dann erklärs mir ...Nobody is perfekt ...


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @mattinator
> maGic hat recht, das sind keine Gleichstrommotoren, sondern die aktuellen sind auf PW, also Pulstechnologie ausgelegt. Das kann man vergessen.



Der Lüfter hat lt. Hersteller keine PWM-Steuerung, sondern nur Spannung und Tachosignal. Sollte also doch ein ganz normaler spannungsgesteuerter Lüfter sein. Falls das intern im Lüfter umgesetzt wird, ist das bzgl. der äußeren Polung sicher nicht relevant.



> Drehen die Lüfterblätter in die andre Richtung, wird da kaum bis gar  keine Luft mehr geschaufelt. Dafür sind die Lüfterblätter gänzlich  ungeeignet.



Das Argument kann ich allerdings akzeptieren.


----------



## Kaktus (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Stimmt.. war ja kein PWM. Verdammt, hatte ihn letzte Woche verbaut, hätte icheigentlich wissen müssen. Allerdings sind mittlerweile auch viele normale 3-Pin Lüfter intern auf PWM Steuerung ausgelegt. Daher.... fraglich obs funktioniert.


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Naja, mit den Lüfterblättern hast Du ja recht. Da hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## maGic (29. August 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

und wieso hießt Lüfter oft Brushless motor......da hat die nicht gewöhnliche Gleichstrommotor drin.
Brushless = bürstenlos

Gleichstrommotor hat immer Bürsten.

Bei Lüfter ist das nicht vorhanden ==> Schrittmotor, wie bei Festplattespindel.

Da kann man Drehrichtung durch vertauschen von Spule ändern, aber bei Lüfter funkioniert nicht ganz, wegen Hallsensor....

Außerdem kann man Probiert mit Umpolen.....da wird man scheitert

Ganz einfach: Lüfter ist nur für 1 Drehrichtung angepasst.


----------



## marvelmaster (16. September 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

Laufrichtung Umkehren is in dem Sinn Sinnvoll, dass man den Lüfter nichmehr abbauen muss wenn man ihn mals saugend statt blasend machen möchte,
Aber funktionieren tut es trotzdem nicht, habs getestet lüfter an 9 Vold batterie und nur nur mit einer Kabel Kombination gehts, also kabel einfach Polung tausche geht nicht.
außer man baut die Elektronik um^^


----------



## esszett (16. September 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

da sitzen die ingenieure jahre daran, die perfekt geformten luefterblaetter zu erforschen, damit der luefter bei einem moeglichst niedrigen betriebsgeraeusch so viel wie moeglich luft transportiert, und du willst der optik wegen diese forschung ad absurdum treiben? *g*

je nach formung der luefterblaetter duerfte sich beim entgegengesetzten lauf ein deutlich geringerer bis so gut wie gar kein luftstrom mehr ergeben... ich bezweifle jedenfalls, dass du damit gluecklicher waerst...

gruSZ


edit: oh, der thread ist schon aelter


----------



## marvelmaster (16. September 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*

jo schlimm?


----------



## Lexx (16. September 2010)

*AW: Drehrichtung von Lüfter umkehren möglich?*



Vickal89 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich frage mich ob man die Drehrichtung von Lüftern (speziell Enermax  Apollish Vegas) umkehren kann? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
> 
> ...


ja, verkehrt rum einbauen..


----------

